# What is "sleepimage"?



## Sunnz (Jul 13, 2007)

I just did a virus scan on / directory using clamav on my new Mac. (Brought last Tuesday.)

```
# clamdscan /
/private/var/vm//sleepimage: Flooder.DoS.Mixter FOUND
```
/private/var/vm/sleepimage is infected with "Flooder.DoS.Mixter"

I am a bit worried, is it because of the sleepimage is a sleep image that clamav thinks it is a virus? Or is it something else?


----------



## fryke (Jul 13, 2007)

sleepimage is what your MacBook or PowerBook saves to the harddrive when going to sleep. It's basically your RAM's content and should be about your RAM's size. In case your battery should run out completely, the notebook can boot and restore this image to RAM, so you don't lose any work.

Why clamav would find a virus with that image-file - I wouldn't know...


----------

